# How to fit a FATSO 5.0 grip - any tips or experience?



## John_R7 (Feb 14, 2015)

Well I just fitted the SuperStroke Fatso 5.0 to a friends putter (biggest available I think).


Man oh man what a task that was!
I must have fitted more than 100 grips in my time.
Club held in gripper in my vice on a solid bench.
Run down of my experience:-

Put 2 small strips of tape down shaft (I normally use 3 on 'full' clubs so less adhesion already)
Filled grip with solvent & tee peg in hole
Pour solvent out onto tape
Push on 3" and solid
Off, repeat and add more solvent to tape straight from bottle
Push on and 3" solid
Off, repeat again with new tape and loads of solvent
Push on 3" and solid
Fired the compressor on and blew the grip on from there with all the solvent still on tape

If I did not have a compressor I do not think I could have done this.
Anyone have tips or experience for my knowledge in case I need in the future?
Cheers

PS - feels wrong to me so I won't have a 5.0 on my putter!


----------



## Jon321 (Feb 14, 2015)

Fitted a 5 and a 3 before and found it no different to any normal grip to be honest.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2015)

Any idea on the shaft butt size?  The Fatso has a 0.58" core, so anything over that will be hard work, especially with that much material around the core to stop it expanding.  I've got Winn 1.32 on mine and my pro used a compressor, and there's not much he doesn't know about doing these.


----------



## John_R7 (Feb 14, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any idea on the shaft butt size?  The Fatso has a 0.58" core, so anything over that will be hard work, especially with that much material around the core to stop it expanding.  I've got Winn 1.32 on mine and my pro used a compressor, and there's not much he doesn't know about doing these.
		
Click to expand...

That probably makes sense Blue.
I have searched the web for specs but cannot find it.
I normally fit 580 grips regardless of shaft as they go on 600's fairly easily and I like the thickness.
The bottom of the Fatso is strong rubber, approaching soft plastic - difficult to stretch.
Thanks :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2015)

John_R7 said:



			That probably makes sense Blue.
I have searched the web for specs but cannot find it.
I normally fit 580 grips regardless of shaft as they go on 600's fairly easily and I like the thickness.
The bottom of the Fatso is strong rubber, approaching soft plastic - difficult to stretch.
Thanks :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome. :cheers:


----------



## tonyjohnstonepga (Feb 14, 2015)

Soak the inside of the grip with plenty of white spirit and it should go on ok. Ive done a few of these and as long as you are firm and dont take your time putting it on you should be fine


----------



## SGC001 (Feb 14, 2015)

John_R7 said:



			Well I just fitted the SuperStroke Fatso 5.0 to a friends putter (biggest available I think).


Man oh man what a task that was!
I must have fitted more than 100 grips in my time.
Club held in gripper in my vice on a solid bench.
Run down of my experience:-

Put 2 small strips of tape down shaft (I normally use 3 on 'full' clubs so less adhesion already)
Filled grip with solvent & tee peg in hole
Pour solvent out onto tape
Push on 3" and solid
Off, repeat and add more solvent to tape straight from bottle
Push on and 3" solid
Off, repeat again with new tape and loads of solvent
Push on 3" and solid
Fired the compressor on and blew the grip on from there with all the solvent still on tape

If I did not have a compressor I do not think I could have done this.
Anyone have tips or experience for my knowledge in case I need in the future?
Cheers

PS - feels wrong to me so I won't have a 5.0 on my putter!
		
Click to expand...

They seem to need a little more grip solution than most, but shouldn't be as diffucult as you describe.

Other than using plenty of solution and covering all shaft grip area with tape what did you mean by 2 small bits of tape? 

The tape should cover the area needed to be gripped. Some have struggled with the bubble type shaft by not putting tape over all area and leaving a piece of shaft uncovered (the lubrication activates the taped area).


----------



## Region3 (Feb 15, 2015)

I struggled the first time I put a superstroke putter grip on. Because it's a very snug fit it was pushing the adhesive off the tape as it went.

Rubbish tape. Bought some better stuff and although it was still tougher than a normal grip, it went on fine.


----------



## John_R7 (Feb 15, 2015)

SGC001 said:



			They seem to need a little more grip solution than most, but shouldn't be as diffucult as you describe.

Other than using plenty of solution and covering all shaft grip area with tape what did you mean by 2 small bits of tape? 

The tape should cover the area needed to be gripped. Some have struggled with the bubble type shaft by not putting tape over all area and leaving a piece of shaft uncovered (the lubrication activates the taped area).
		
Click to expand...

I use 1.2" DS tape from a roll - not dedicated 'grip tape'.
I tape the full length of the grip in a linear strip and over the end, then remove backing.
This is repeated with the next strip slightly overlapping / touching the first.
When I repeat with a 3rd strip the entire circumference is then covered.

This time a put 1 strip on the top (full grip length) and one on the bottom.
My theory was as you do not 'swing' a putter this would be OK.
In hindsight it may be easier with tape all round. Solvent on tape and it is like soap, maybe the solvent on steel is what 'grabbed' the grip.


----------

